# Canon G2 software help



## Echo_

i reformated my comp and lost the software and so i cant load pics to my pc.... anyone know how i can get some free software of the internet? or contact canon to buy it?

my brother has a canon powershot something do you think i can use his software?


----------



## Lorand

What OS do you have? XP will recognize that camera so no need for special software to download the images.


----------



## [tab]

^ What he said... Windows will see it as a hard drive.

If you really want the software though you can download it free from the Canon website.


----------



## Echo_

i plug it in and it says windows xp has recognized new hardware blah blah and it says find thing to open this search the internet


----------



## Echo_

it says plz insert cd rom because it couldnt find the info to open it from the web


----------



## Lorand

Try this software: http://software.canon-europe.com/software/canon_digital_camera_usb_wia_drivers2794.asp?model=PowerShot%20G2


----------

